# Watery Eyes...



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

ive noticed that chopper has watery eyes and that it seems like it is starting to stain his white fur. any ideas on what could be causing watery eyes?


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Well it is that time of year and your dog could just simply have allergies. If the tears are clear I wouldnt worry about it too much. If they are thick or have a color to them he may have an infection and you should have it checked.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

My dogs have it and its probably allergies. Try a cold wet face cloth to wipe their eyes or if they itch really badly you can try Benadryl. Its 1mg for every 10pounds of dog. So a 50pound dog takes 50mg { 2 tabs}. I usually start with 25mg and if it doesnt work after half hour then I give the other half. You can try some artificial tears {for people} if its not too much of a battle. Try putting them in the fridge - they feel good cold


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

thank you
they are clear. and his eyes are looking a little red. I will try some benadryl for him.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

If it gets crusty on his face and it turns reddish { its the minerals in the tears} use baby shampoo or if you are REALLY grossed out you can get some Angel Eyes or Show eyes. It removes tear stains


----------

